# Minimalist Elk Hunt 2021



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to hunt elk and deer out of a backpack, normally 1 1/2 miles from the road or more, all uphill. At 70 yrs old a heavy backpack full of "unnecessary" gear is not for me, but I need enough stuff to be safe, dry, well fed and hydrated for 6 to 8 days up in the high country.

Be safe:
Give someone your itinerary.
Carry a first aid kit and know how to use it.
Carry a compass and know how to use it.
Slow down, listen to your heart and lungs.
Gun safety, always.
Get some sleep.

Stay dry:
Weather in Wyoming's mid-October high country can be miserable, wet, windy, 10° or colder and this year was no exception...rain, snow, 15° to 20° most nights so ya gotta stay dry.
Carry an extra set of long underwear, a pair of socks, a shirt or vest and gloves.
A rain suit of course.
Water repellent or water resistant boots and outer garments.
A good lightweight tent or bivy.
Carry some type of fire starter and something to light it with.

Fuel up:
I cold camp, no camp fire, no heat, in addition to hunting a lot of calories are burnt just maintaining body temp 24/7.
After my firearm and ammo food is the heaviest part of my pack.
This year:
Dehydrated backpack meals, Mountain House or Peak.
Instant oatmeal
Salami n cheese
Ritz crackers, a roll
Jerky
Whole cashews
6 apples, one a day
Coffee, powdered cocoa, powdered Gatorade
6 small carrots, one a day.
Hershey's Almond Kisses.

Weapon:
My gun this year: A 6.7 lb Model 7 .308 with ten 165gr Partitions.....Two shells to kill an elk and eight to fend off the bears and mountain lions. This year 2 mountain lions, a kitten and a large adult, came within 200 yards of my tent. A plus actually, they kept the bears away.

Gear:
My tent is a one-man Big Agnes Fly Creek.
0° 800 waterproof down Big Agnes sleeping bag, no pad.
A water filter pump is not reliable in below freezing temps. Carry water purifying tablets.
JetBoil stove, a Sumo this year to make coffee and hot chocolate for when my family comes up to spike camp.
The large size Wyoming saw.
A knife sharpener.
4 Allen 28" x 50" game bags.
A medium-sized day pack.
Cell phone (my camera and GPS) and a battery pack good for 4 days.
A plastic trowel for digging my camp "cathole".

Didn't weigh my pack, didn't matter, was loaded with enough food and gear for 6 days or so in any kind of weather. My guess is it weighed 60 to 63 pounds.
If I'm lucky I'll tag out early and pack meat back n forth to the road and I can take back things I won't need or get stuff I lack up to spike camp.








God's country








spike camp








Can you see the elk feeding in the clearing above my tent?








trekking poles are important








Looks like a female reindeer. Good grief, "get this guy out of the gene pool" my grandsons said.








Packing out a little 2 1/2 yr old bull isn't too bad.








My future elk hunting buddies, a grandson and a great-granddaughter!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No binoculars
No bear spray
No hand gun

♪♪ No pools or pets
Ain't got no cigarettes ♪♪


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Those are the best kind of hunting buddies.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

So awesome!!


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

I mean this in the most respectful way: I hope I am doing what you’re doing at your age, well done. My father is 67 and also stays active and in shape and we’ve been hitting the mountains for 25+ years together, it inspires me to strive to do that with my kids. 

Congrats at what looks like a great hunt


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is my favorite thread


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Next time some know it all doctor tries to tell me that sausages and cured meats are bad for you, I'm gonna tell him, "Let me tell you about this man they call, Goob!" I'm just gonna go ahead and believe that your meat wizardry is the key to your longevity. Congrats on a successful hunt and time well spent with the family!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

So awesome! I hope to still be at it at 70... Truly inspiring! Congrats on your bull.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

KRH said:


> I mean this in the most respectful way: I hope I am doing what you’re doing at your age, well done. My father is 67 and also stays active and in shape and we’ve been hitting the mountains for 25+ years together, it inspires me to strive to do that with my kids.
> 
> Congrats at what looks like a great hunt


100% agree. This is hardcore.

Great job, Goob. Good report and great pics.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob, you are my hero. Seriously, when I grow up, I want to be just like you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My spike camp is in a saddle on a ridge between 2 drainages, an elk thoroughfare. No water though. Have to walk down a steep and often times muddy mountainside to get to a spring. Takes about 7 minutes to walk down to the spring and about 20 minutes to get back up. 

last year's pics


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

YOU DA MAN! 
You make Clint Eastwood and John Wayne look like little kids.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I always hunt solo when my family isn't joining me. But I think I'd love to be able to hunt with you sometime. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just like the "Energizer" bunny. You just keep going and going. Thanks for inspiring.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A cow and calf elk fed within 60 yards of me as I pumped water.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You're cool, Goob. Respect.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

When I were a younger fella, I'd hike, hunt, and camp like your doing. Now, I like a few of the comforts of home. sleeping on the ground one night and someone would have to pack me out. You ROCK Goob!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Way cool !


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

This is great. As I sit on my couch tonight elevating my leg from a torn Achilles' tendon, I can't help but think about what I want to be able to do in 20 years when I am 70. (I would absolutely love to be able to go for a run right now, even on the dreadmill). I definitely have to make some serious changes to be healthier, stronger mentally and physically, and tougher when it comes to creature comforts. 

Thank you for the inspiration Goob!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Excellent write up as always!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel your pain Firehawk. I ruptured mine on September 21.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I feel your pain Firehawk. I ruptured mine on September 21.
> View attachment 150022


Yikes! Hope yer doing ok.


----------

